# newbie needs help with loft/cage



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I want to keep a couple homers and a few fancys for fun not for competition at all. I was wondering if you guys can give me any pointers. I'm on my phone and it doesn't let me upload a picture to the thread but i pit it up as my profile picture Si you guys can see more or less where I'm at. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

go into the loft design threads there are alot of ideas and pictures on there that can help you.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a pic. 


http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG0983.jpg


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not bad. But i would make it bigger


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

is that the aviary? you need to build a loft with 4 walls, flooring, roof and ventilation. how many pigeons you planning on getting and what kind? rule of thumb as some say on here 2 ft per bird, and in the loft you will need V-perches or flat perches, and nest boxes.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I move to a house and there was a 10by10 playhouse and i use that for my loft and i made a 20 by 8 flight pen . And i had to move but other then that i never really build a loft before but you do need to make big if you have 4 pairs that they will breed so make it bigger then you want it .


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup bigger is better, i see you are in miami, well for the flooring you can use a grating or a cage wire (strong enough to hold your weight) so the poop falls threw and that will help with ventilation also, make sure you build the floor up off the ground 12 to 18 inches. it doesn't get as cold down there then here in Ocala..just an idea i used an old metal shed 9ft x 8ft added a 10ft x 8 ft flight pen, put vent on the back towards the top and used 1/2 hardware cloth on the ground for inside the shed & aviary to keep things from burrowing in..


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe in a flight pen . You don't really need a flight pen for racers but for show pigeons you do because that would be cruel just leave them in a loft for there life time.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Here's my situation. I am building this project at my sisters house so I can't build a really big loft. Atleast not until I get my own place. I'm not going to have many birds just a pair of fancys and a pair of homers for the time being. Is there any way I can make this work with what I have? Maybe close up a side of the aviary with walls and leave the other open? Or put up some boxes inside and leave it all open? Thanks in advance.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

so why don't you use that as the aviary and make a loft the same size and add it to it. that will hold 2 pair fine and don't need to seperate them unless you want to...


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, that's a great idea. It might just work. Thanks a lot.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok guys. I've decided to only keep racer pigeons. 

Now should I still add a enclosed loft to the rear of this aviary or should i just close the aviary with 4 walls?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i would still add because they are gonna have babies right? more room for them.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

don’t rush into buying birds they are everywhere I’m sure there people willing to help you get started. "I" suggest after raising tons of animals!!!! I would build their home first without rushing, I been there a few times and it’s not fun when you have to fix the cage, squeeze waters, feeders through doors, reach out of reach to catch a bird ect.... So as this is where they spend allot of their time you need it done right the 1st time.

take your time building the loft..... 

this is what im picturing 










if you send me some measurments of your cage I'd gladly draw somthing up in autocad that way you dont wast any materials...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

brentjohnf said:


> don’t rush into buying birds they are everywhere I’m sure there people willing to help you get started. "I" suggest after raising tons of animals!!!! I would build their home first without rushing, I been there a few times and it’s not fun when you have to fix the cage, squeeze waters, feeders through doors, reach out of reach to catch a bird ect.... So as this is where they spend allot of their time you need it done right the 1st time.
> 
> take your time building the loft.....
> 
> ...


thats a really nice set up and its not to big, he is building it in his sisters yard so it need to be movable i believe, i like this idea and there is room for your 2 pair of homers and if you give the measurement like BRENTJOHNF asked for it should be a good enough size for them and a round of their young.. good luck..


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, I am amazed by the idea. That looks great. I will put up the measurements as soon as I get home and thanks a bunch. You're the best.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, would a drop trap be better than the bobs? If so how can I make one?


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, the dimensions are. 30' wide 81' long and 31'/8 tall from where the wire starts at the bottom.... Thanks for the help.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

31' 2/8 I meant.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

How did you draw that brentjohnf?


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I'll draw it up...

I drew that in Microsoft paint.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*2 sqare feet per bird?*

I have often wondered on what breed of pigeon this standard was based on, since pigeons come in small breeds as well as large. I have a small loft 4 x 4 which equates to 16 sqare feet of floor space. I have had Indian Fantails and Rollers. From my perspective, 10 Rollers are comfortable here, yet six Indians seem to fill the floor space quickly. My guess would be that two square foot per bird was originally based on homers or birds of that size.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

a little diffrent

Now you'll have to brace it as needed yourself. If any questions just ask. Lowes has 1/4" plywood 6$ a sheet, if you use that it will need bracing and a good paint job maybe calking in the joints.. The metal is about 10$. 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/3-4.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/2-7.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/1-9.jpg


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you recommend I use 1/4 plywood? Should it be pressure treated wood ? Also one question on the roof do I just place the metal panel on top or do I place it on top of the wood roof? Looks awesome.... Thanks again for the idea and help.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Opps forgot one. Lol the floor do i leave it all wire ?


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

If you can get pressure treated I 100% would. I just dint know what you want to spend. I would not keep that wire floor I would go with larger holes and wrap the botom so animals can't go under the cage, if you go with wood floor you'll have to clean it to much. The roof will need boards going across from wall to wall like your 2 x 2's in the frame to screw the metal to. I did not do the trap that can be done later I think you can Figuer it out as I see you have talent in the start of your cage, takes time..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brentjohnf said:


> don’t rush into buying birds they are everywhere I’m sure there people willing to help you get started. "I" suggest after raising tons of animals!!!! I would build their home first without rushing, I been there a few times and it’s not fun when you have to fix the cage, squeeze waters, feeders through doors, reach out of reach to catch a bird ect.... So as this is where they spend allot of their time you need it done right the 1st time.
> 
> take your time building the loft.....
> 
> ...




That's great............except for the perches on the door. Any birds on that would fly out as soon as you opened the door.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Should I use 1/2 hardware cloth as my floor ? Or what do you guys recommend?


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I had seramas for a little while, never had any trouble with the 1/2 some people say diffrent, I am now using one of the cages for a breeding Cage for my rollers it stays clean.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, by the way that looks pretty good.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is an update of how its going so far. 

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1003.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1004.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1028.jpg


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice!... Just about ready to get your birds!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

looks GREAT good luck with your birds...hey wanna build one for us for our team for next year


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys......

I wanna thank everyone for there inputd, specially brentjohnf he made this all possible. I will post up pictures of it completely done today. I actually finished it all over the weekend.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1048.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/IMAG1041.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/1319667033-picsay.jpg


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

I cannot believe how clever Brent is. Hell fire, that is a starter loft after any newbies heart.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I love the profane sign on the loft sporting a Disney Princess bucket on top.


----------

